# Cancer Sucks :(



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Brian Cheney from VMPS died last month 

Stereophile.com

I met him a few times, and his VMPS speakers encouraged me to tinker around with Bruce Thigpen's ribbons. (Thigpen's ribbons were used as the midrange in the VMPS iirc)

What a drag


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Yea it does..... My wife's first husband died of cancer, he was only 37 and left 3 kids behind who were 4, 5 & 7 years old. Such a horrible disease........ Hopefully one of these days a cure will be found.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

totally sucks... there are few things i truely "hate" and cancer is actually one of them.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

Cancer's not all bad - it earned me the nick-name "the Uniballer"

Get it? Hu, hu!? Ah, never mind...


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Smoking is bad it limits your system of oxygen your healthy cells need to fight invasive cells that can thrive in low ox. Smoking among many other things also can introduce the trigger that causes the invasive cells. Perhaps even worse than smoking is our diets cancer cells thrive in a high acidic environment red meats, sugar, and sugar substitutes all add acid to your system. I'm currently stage 4 but fighting.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Cancer is pure evil-hell on earth.

The worst part is that we will never SEE a cure. The money is in the treatment. The powers that be will keep it that way.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

DanMan said:


> Cancer is pure evil-hell on earth.
> 
> The worst part is that we will never SEE a cure. The money is in the treatment. The powers that be will keep it that way.


What the heck are you talking about? Cancer treatment advancements have been saving masses of lives exponentially over the years. Cancer cases are getting more prevalent (due to s**tty American lifestyles) while cancer treatment keep getting better and better, and easier and easier (and cheaper and cheaper).

Plus, the people who make money off cancer treatment are the employees of hospitals - from their jobs created by the need for them to exist. Governments in every first world country EXCEPT the US have to pay billions in tax dollars keeping people with terrible life styles alive.

If there isn't going to ever be a cure for cancer it's only because people won't stop being lazy, gluttonous, consumerist pigs.

Oh, and there ARE cures for some cancers - it's called surgery. I got testicular cancer, they cut out the testicle BAM! CURED! It's a Christmas miracle, I tells ya'!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

He's saying that there's no financial incentive for pharm companies to find a cure, so there will never be one. He's partially right, but only because that's not really their business. The cancer research industry is something quite apart from the pharm industry. The majority of cancer research occurs in the public sector. There are also a zillion drug discovery companies out there that are working on more than just treatment. Maybe Pfizer won't find a cure, but we shouldn't be pinning our hopes (or our contributions!) on them anyway.

Keep fighting, asota.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> He's saying that there's no financial incentive for pharm companies to find a cure, so there will never be one. *He's partially right*, but only because that's not really their business. The cancer research industry is something quite apart from the pharm industry. The majority of cancer research occurs in the public sector. There are also a zillion drug discovery companies out there that are working on more than just treatment. Maybe Pfizer won't find a cure, but we shouldn't be pinning our hopes (or our contributions!) on them anyway.


Well... no, he's not. His cynical quote was, " The powers that be will keep it that way." KEEP IT that way. You can't declare that some unnamed power will actively set forth to suppress advancement in health and not be ready to commit fully to the 'crazy'.

Oh, plus, there most certainly is a financial incentive for pharmacological companies to find a "cure" for cancer. It comes from the fact that there will always be things that can cause your body to allow cancer to grow, creating the need to get rid of it (with a pill, for example). That doesn't mean you can't get it again. In fact, the simple fact that I had testicular cancer once, and even though that testicle is gone with zero traces of cancer left over, I now have a 20 percent chance of getting it in the other testicle - just arbitrarily (haha, "20 chance of castration in the forecast"). Who payed for my original surgery? Tax payers. Who would stand to receive the money if I could have just payed for a "cure" pill? A pharmaceutical company.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

asota said:


> Smoking is bad it limits your system of oxygen your healthy cells need to fight invasive cells that can thrive in low ox. Smoking among many other things also can introduce the trigger that causes the invasive cells. Perhaps even worse than smoking is our diets cancer cells thrive in a high acidic environment red meats, sugar, and sugar substitutes all add acid to your system. I'm currently stage 4 but fighting.


x2 Keep fighting - hang onto life and enjoy your music  

Kelvin


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> Well... no, he's not. His cynical quote was, " The powers that be will keep it that way." KEEP IT that way. You can't declare that some unnamed power will actively set forth to suppress advancement in health and not be ready to commit fully to the 'crazy'.
> 
> Oh, plus, there most certainly is a financial incentive for pharmacological companies to find a "cure" for cancer. It comes from the fact that there will always be things that can cause your body to allow cancer to grow, creating the need to get rid of it (with a pill, for example). That doesn't mean you can't get it again. In fact, the simple fact that I had testicular cancer once, and even though that testicle is gone with zero traces of cancer left over, I now have a 20 percent chance of getting it in the other testicle - just arbitrarily (haha, "20 chance of castration in the forecast"). Who payed for my original surgery? Tax payers. Who would stand to receive the money if I could have just payed for a "cure" pill? A pharmaceutical company.


Oh, I know, but there's still probably more money in treatment than in cure. So when he said "keep it that way", I assumed he meant that they're not really interested in finding a cure, rather than the idea that black helicopters will swoop in on any lab that makes progress. 

But you could be right... I don't know this guy, I just know the argument that I usually see, and it makes some sense. 

But fortunately, there's quite a bit of research money that comes from people, foundations, and taxpayers who don't have a vested interest in selling the product of their research. So they're not swayed by these things. Last figure I saw was that the NIH is funding >50% of biomed research that occurs in the US. Add to that the fact that many independent research labs (outside big pharm) are also getting private money (from foundations, for example). And like I mentioned, upstart drug discovery companies and bioengineering companies are thinking less about milking the consumer long term, and more about putting themselves on the map with a meaningful discovery or technology.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Just a quick scan through the posts and I see some very enlightened responses so let's rejoice because things are changing, fast, time to get our heads out of our asses and smell the truth

For now, a lot of what is eaten or drank in the US more than any other country is TOXIC and those producing it know it, plain and simple and true, sadly so

Unfortunately we have lost many and more to come to the horrible diseases caused by those that foster this upon us. I feel for all that suffer the losses but it is not in vain as we can take the pain and create the energy to become stronger, wiser, find the real truth and do something about it. 

I believe we can take back this incredible world we have been blessed to live upon and make it a place of peace and health for us all. 

This is the path I choose to follow, not always easy but when it is right I just know it. 

Rick


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

After 2 and a half months of hell my doctor is giving me encouraging news. First off many of the aggressive tumors turned out to be benign caused by other issues. The cancerous tumors are still a problem and I am still very sick but last check-up showed no new cancerous tumors and no aggressive growth in the in-operable ones. I have gone on a very strict diet had insulin enhanced low level radiation and one fairly easy surgery. Two months ago he gave me 10% chance of making it 6 months so any good news is very good news. If I do pull through this it has taken a lot out of me and more than likely will be in a wheelchair the rest of my days but my SQ vehicle is a pick-up to haul it around, have to be optimistic.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

For all cancer suffers,Please look up baking powder and maple syrup for fighting cancer.Cancer cells thrive on sugar,and also hate alkaline conditions.High oxygen and alkaline kill cancer cells without damaging your total immune system like chemotheraphy.The cancer cells being greedy to thrive on sugar, gooble up the maple syrup mixed with the baking soda,and end up being killed since they were only expecting sugar, and then have no time to react to the oxygenating and alkalizing effect of the baking soda. Also cancer thrives on vitamins and minerals being low,especially Iodine and magnesium.Lugols solution and magnesuim chloride are the best of the best for iodine and magnesium,but check all your levels.Don't even think of fighting cancer with the crooked Rda levels which are set low on purpose, so you are just above the scurvy and rickets level.There is no danger to these since they are vitamins and minerals.Your body is using large amounts when trying to fight cancer, or when the body or mind is under stress.Also best to get some organic Carrots,organic beets and organic celery and drink that.This combination alone will cleanse the body of the excessive toxins naturally and will naturally build back most of your cells to former strong levels.The juice will be mostly carrots and celery with one beet since the beet is super powerful and less of it will be needed.If you can juice these 3 vegetables for a month straight ,you will be as healthy as you have been in years or even in your life, and when you check your tumor or tumors,They will be either gone or be shrinking and dying.If they are not fully gone,keep up the juicing of the 3 until it is. Juicing for this amount of time will sound easy.But since you are probably used to eating all kinds of other stuff they call food today It could be difficult.If your serious about beating any cancer or arthritis ,or other diseases.The toxins half to come out and stay out.Those 3 have all the vitamins and minerals so you will be more nourished than you have been in a long time.Couple this with as much daily fresh air and deep sleep, and you will have a cheap and effective strategy that is safe.This is the big three they should be talking about on these forums. I came here as usually like most others to better my car audio knowledge ,but this thread caught my eye and I am a walking encyclopedia of knowledge when it comes to health and fitness that I felt compelled to come forward with the truth and knowledge I have acquired over the years.I'm not saying everyone will win this war,but this will take you a long way towards it,without doing any harm. Don't doubt it, and say this is too cheap and simple to work.Before the car got you to town,the horse and buggy was used and it was simpler ,but it still got you to town,The buggy would probably be even better for sound acoustics than even the car. Good luck,and God Bless.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

asota said:


> After 2 and a half months of hell my doctor is giving me encouraging news. First off many of the aggressive tumors turned out to be benign caused by other issues. The cancerous tumors are still a problem and I am still very sick but last check-up showed no new cancerous tumors and no aggressive growth in the in-operable ones. I have gone on a very strict diet had insulin enhanced low level radiation and one fairly easy surgery. Two months ago he gave me 10% chance of making it 6 months so any good news is very good news. If I do pull through this it has taken a lot out of me and more than likely will be in a wheelchair the rest of my days but my SQ vehicle is a pick-up to haul it around, have to be optimistic.


It's nice to hear the good news. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a doctor tell you you have X months to live. That concept alone is hard to imagine.

It's funny, when I got cancer the first doctor, a walk in clinic doc, was so casual about 'the lump' that he was like, "Oh, no biggie, just take these pills and we'll get a scan done just for diligence's sake" then the next doctor (the specialist) was like, "Okay, nice to meet you and I'll be removing your testicle." Haha, the whole process was so quick and casual it was more of an annoyance than anything to bother thinking much about. I even went to school (college) the day after the surgery since it was such a "whatever" thing.

I guess only losing a nut makes me the lucky one...


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

coomaster1 said:


> For all cancer suffers,Please look up baking powder and maple syrup for fighting cancer.Cancer cells thrive on sugar,and also hate alkaline conditions.High oxygen and alkaline kill cancer cells without damaging your total immune system like chemotheraphy.The cancer cells being greedy to thrive on sugar, gooble up the maple syrup mixed with the baking soda,and end up being killed since they were only expecting sugar, and then have no time to react to the oxygenating and alkalizing effect of the baking soda. Also cancer thrives on vitamins and minerals being low,especially Iodine and magnesium.Lugols solution and magnesuim chloride are the best of the best for iodine and magnesium,but check all your levels.Don't even think of fighting cancer with the crooked Rda levels which are set low on purpose, so you are just above the scurvy and rickets level.There is no danger to these since they are vitamins and minerals.Your body is using large amounts when trying to fight cancer, or when the body or mind is under stress.Also best to get some organic Carrots,organic beets and organic celery and drink that.This combination alone will cleanse the body of the excessive toxins naturally and will naturally build back most of your cells to former strong levels.The juice will be mostly carrots and celery with one beet since the beet is super powerful and less of it will be needed.If you can juice these 3 vegetables for a month straight ,you will be as healthy as you have been in years or even in your life, and when you check your tumor or tumors,They will be either gone or be shrinking and dying.If they are not fully gone,keep up the juicing of the 3 until it is. Juicing for this amount of time will sound easy.But since you are probably used to eating all kinds of other stuff they call food today It could be difficult.If your serious about beating any cancer or arthritis ,or other diseases.The toxins half to come out and stay out.Those 3 have all the vitamins and minerals so you will be more nourished than you have been in a long time.Couple this with as much daily fresh air and deep sleep, and you will have a cheap and effective strategy that is safe.This is the big three they should be talking about on these forums. I came here as usually like most others to better my car audio knowledge ,but this thread caught my eye and I am a walking encyclopedia of knowledge when it comes to health and fitness that I felt compelled to come forward with the truth and knowledge I have acquired over the years.I'm not saying everyone will win this war,but this will take you a long way towards it,without doing any harm. Don't doubt it, and say this is too cheap and simple to work.Before the car got you to town,the horse and buggy was used and it was simpler ,but it still got you to town,The buggy would probably be even better for sound acoustics than even the car. Good luck,and God Bless.


Whatever you say, bro.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

My neighbor just found out she has stage 4 lung cancer at age 72. She smoke quite a bit. 

It's sad


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cancer is one of the worst diseases and all of us have it but "inactive".
I use soursop "guanabana" leaves with honey and make some tea every night, also eat healthy and a lot of greens and drink wheat grass 15 minutes before lunch and use some liquid vitamin and minerals " Eniva Vibe". Also mix one teaspoon of sodium bicarbonate with water.

The idea is to keep the PH between 6.2 to 7.0
In the middle between acid and alkaline.



.


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

boricua69 said:


> The idea is to keep the PH between 6.2 to 7.0
> In the middle between acid and alkaline.
> 
> 
> ...


Keep what pH between 6.2 to 7.0?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

PH= Potencial of Hydrogen
Look to the PH scale. It can be measure by saliva,urine or blood.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I think his point was that you're not just one big bucket of water.

You're also swimming upstream if you're trying to get your serum pH that low.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> In chemistry, pH is a measure of the acidity or basicity of an aqueous solution. Pure water is said to be neutral, with a pH close to 7.0 at 25 °C (77 °F). Solutions with a pH less than 7 are said to be acidic and solutions with a pH greater than 7 are basic or alkaline. pH measurements are important in medicine, biology, chemistry, agriculture, forestry, food science, environmental science, oceanography, civil engineering and many other applications.


hmmm


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Your body Ph will automatically be where it needs to be when you juice the 3 vegetables I stated.You will also be in the alkaline state again as well. If you needed to get alkaline as quick as possible you could also use the organic baking soda.Keep the oxygen levels high and the toxins out, the vitamin and mineral levels at the optimum levls,not the RDA levels,and you will go a long way to preventing not just cancer,but most of these so called one day I woke up and I found out I had cancer,heart disease,stroke,arthritus,etc. You half to work hard,many years at dumping poisins into the body before it says its had enough.It's as simple as looking in the toilet,Heck don't enen look,smell.That is what is building up in the system when it doesn't come out regularly. How could anybody not be sick if this has gone on for years.Also doesn't help that radiation levels are higher than ever with computer screens,cordless phones and the I can't do without my radiation phone.So nice the government says"our plan is working perfectly". We,ve convinced the masses that they need to have a phone with them at all times.They'll radicate themselves and put their own selves in the box.Our plan for world domination is working perfectly.You'd be someone different if you didn't have one of those.100 years ago they never needed this stuff,and all said and done you don't need it now.Lets get back to simpler times and get out side in the fresh air.Heck it is 40 below zero here.There is no excuse not to get out after your daily work or chores are done and get back to the healthy basics. I think I can quote a few forum members here and end with the KISS principal. Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

IMO it's not appropriate for you to bring tin foil hat conspiracy theories into this thread. That can be reserved for some of the anti-government threads that you find around here.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

imo this thread has went sideways. i feel it should be used only to pay consideration for why the op posted it and that's it. anything else should be made a thread of it's own in the right area.


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> imo this thread has went sideways. i feel it should be used only to pay consideration for why the op posted it and that's it. anything else should be made a thread of it's own in the right area.


Agreed.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I am shocked at how blindingly some are so unenlightened here. 

Enjoy your McDonald's and the results.

Rick


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

raamaudio said:


> I am shocked at how blindingly some are so unenlightened here.


Come again?



raamaudio said:


> Enjoy your McDonald's and the results.
> 
> Rick


OOooh, you mean happiness.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Choosing to dismiss thousands of years of knowledge and trusting oneself to the world of modern "medicine" and "food" production by mega corporations who do not have your best interest at heart is something I simply cannot fathom. 

Posting a simplistic, programed response, bashing those that take the time to share something they have studied and found the truth about such practices, knowing they will probably suffer public ridicule for choosing to not live in the "Matrix", I find quite shocking on site a with what I thought would have more than a few intelligent and open minded members.

On a more positive note:

I am glad we are in a new era where many, unfortunately not all, are finally coming out of the induced comas that have plagued the world for so long and are brave enough to try to help others out as well.

Thank you, those that care and try to help, slowly you are being heard, keep up the good work

Rick


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

To those of you suffering with disease, have suffered the lost of family and friends, I feel deeply for you and your families. 

-------------------------

I do understand, I was the one that held my Grandmothers decaying face in my hands, she had lost her jaw and vocal cords, smelled of rotting flesh, deep fear in her eyes, afraid to die. I held her inches away and told her it was OK to let go, Grandpa was waiting for her, she became at peace and I watched the life leave her eyes.

It was the most profound moment in my life and I cannot begin to explain it in mere words.

Rick


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

raamaudio said:


> Choosing to dismiss thousands of years of knowledge and trusting oneself to the world of modern "medicine" and "food" production by mega corporations who do not have your best interest at heart is something I simply cannot fathom.


This is true. Which is why it's a good idea to learn about how things work yourself. We do this here in DIYMA too, right? If you come in here and tell me "capacitors make your amps sound better", I shouldn't just believe it simply because you're an authority. I should, ideally, attempt to understand how capacitors work and how amps work, and after learning this, decide whether or not they make amps sound better.

But, by the same token, I shouldn't say, "hey, raamaudio is in the audio business, so everything he says is an attempt to sell his own products, and therefore the opposite of what he says must be true!!"

Fortunately, as I mentioned earlier in the thread, cancer research is a pretty big deal, and as a result, there are all kinds of groups involved in it. Not just mega corporations whose only profit comes from keeping people sick (even though the numbers clearly prove that they profit MORE by keeping people alive, but I digress...). 

Most funding for basic science research goes to the public sector. It funds people who have no financial incentive in NOT finding a cure. In fact, these people's careers are judged by how much they've contributed to the field, not by how many pills they sell. A lot of investment is also being spent on startups who have nothing at all to do with big pharma. Startups who use technology to better diagnose your illnesses, and treat it more effectively and less intrusively. 

So, when you take that into account, it's hard to subscribe to conspiracy theories.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Very well said, thanks. 

A bit of rambling......

I believe in modern and ancient medicine actually, very mush so and use both as needed. 

I always differ to the old ways when I can but more importantly that which works with the least side effects and as expediently as needed, sometimes, especially in emergencies, modern medicine is the only way, it has saved my life more than once. 

Preventative medicine is what we need to put much more energy into so we do not get sick, as much, thus needing far less corrective measures. 

What saddens and sometimes angers me is average grocery cart I see in todays stores and with kids in tow, you cannot raise healthy kids feeding them like that. 

I also know we are genetically predisposed to be more vulnerable to some things than others are and some seem to thrive on poor diets but look at the obesity, behavioral issues, even cancer in the young far more often. 

Balance, that is all anything and everything is about, something sorely lacking in so much of this world.

------------

As for the audio world, I have been lucky to learn as much as I know and realize there are many that know far more than I ever will or ever care to know. I have had very few original ideas and none what per profound, to say the least. I just hope I can help others by sharing some of that I have had shared with me. 

------------------

As for "conspiracy theories" I find that a rather catchall phrase to put off those that might start thinking a bit deeper about the world around them. Mostly the problem is just plain old greed, those that want more and not terribly concerned about the effects it has on those they use to get what they want and people in general seem to prefer to wear a nose ring and think as they are told to think. 

Again, that same old word, used so much it seems to simple to be true or gather much attention, balance. Ii we can find that in all things then we will have evolved into a decent race, we are so far from that but starting to get the idea and move in that direction.

I believe in a peaceful and safe world and that it is right here, we just have to fix what is wrong with us and we will be alright


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

subwoofery said:


> x2 Keep fighting - hang onto life and enjoy your music
> 
> Kelvin


Keep fighting. I was caught early. Stage 1A, NSCLC. Took lower right lobe. So far cancer free. A big help to me was the Lung Cancer Alliance web site and forum. Www.lunglovelink.org.

Sent while sitting on my butt in my living room vaping away!


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

As a new cancer patient I can certainly offer my viewpoint. It does suck. At 42yrs old I am/was a stage 2-grade 3 kidney cancer, 7.5cm tumor bisected my right kidney and caused alot of bleeding out of my business end. Radical nephrectomy via hand assisted laproscopic surgery just 11 weeks ago.

As I sit here enjoying my family today, I think forward a bit to my new life and what it will bring. Was dx'ed with Clear Cell Renal Cell Carcinoma on 11-27-12, surgery 12-4-12 to remove the betrayed organ...it seems like it was yesterday I was sitting in the ER thinking I had kidney stones before the bad news was told to me. It was a whirlwind of doctors, hospital room sessions, needles, IV bags, followups, and re-telling my story to my family and friends what seems like hundreds of times. Yet the word cancer still seems like a new term, a whole new meaning that it never had before it was found inside ME. Even with my good prognosis following the kidney removal, I know cancer concerns will be a lifelong partner with me, and I try not to worry about every 6 month checkup, try not to worry about what MIGHT happen before it even happens. I realize that there are others with kidney cancer that have it much worse than I do, that some of them will not be with us in a few years. Such is life, we are born, we live, and we die. What we do between the birth and death part defines us, defines our legacy to the rest of the world, defines our individual humanity. Instead of thinking about the bad, the negatives, I want to think and focus on the good and the positives. I want to make my part count, the previous 42 years plus how ever many years I have left in this world, and I will continue to pursue that goal.

Each cancer case is it's own universe, and stats mean nothing to the person that has cancer, you don't want to think about median mortality rates, percentages of survival over 5 years, chances of recurrence, metastasis into other parts of your body. Reading the internet too much can scare the hell out of you. I am scared still at times and will be for years, those times are when I need to talk to people, to talk to my friends and family, to get that negativity moved out of the way, so that I can continue moving forward. After recovering fully, I have a marathon to do in the name of all cancer patients, for those that can't run one or will not survive long enough to do so. I will dedicate it to them, to those before me, to those after me with cancer, to my children, family, and friends. It will be my next win in the fight against this disease that betrays one's own body.


So bring on 2013, the first year of my new life. I have alot of living left to do.

*From MD Anderson:*

1. Every person has cancer cells in the body. These cancer cells do not show up in the standard tests until they have multiplied to a few billion. When doctors tell cancer patients that there are no more cancer cells in their bodies after treatment, it just means the tests are unable to detect the cancer cells because they have not reached the detectable size.

2. Cancer cells occur between 6 to more than 10 times in a person's lifetime.

3. When the person's immune system is strong the cancer cells will be destroyed and prevented from multiplying and forming tumors.

4. When a person has cancer it indicates the person has multiple nutritional deficiencies. These could be due to genetic, environmental, food and lifestyle factors.

5. To overcome the multiple nutritional deficiencies, changing diet and including supplements will strengthen the immune system.

6. Chemotherapy involves poisoning the rapidly-growing cancer cells and also destroys rapidly-growing healthy cells in the bone marrow, gastro-intestinal tract etc, and can cause organ damage, like liver, kidneys, heart, lungs etc.

7. Radiation while destroying cancer cells also burns, scars and damages healthy cells, tissues and organs.

8. Initial treatment with chemotherapy and radiation will often reduce tumor size. However prolonged use of chemotherapy and radiation do not result in more tumor destruction.

9. When the body has too much toxic burden from chemotherapy and radiation the immune system is either compromised or destroyed, hence the person can succumb to various kinds of infections and complications.

10. Chemotherapy and radiation can cause cancer cells to mutate and become resistant and difficult to destroy. Surgery can also cause cancer cells to spread to other sites.


11. An effective way to battle cancer is to STARVE the cancer cells by not feeding it with foods it needs to multiple.

What cancer cells feed on:

a. Sugar is a cancer-feeder. By cutting off sugar it cuts off one important food supply to the cancer cells. Note: Sugar substitutes like NutraSweet, Equal, Spoonful, etc are made with Aspartame and it is harmful. A better natural substitute would be Manuka honey or molasses but only in very small amounts. Table salt has a chemical added to make it white in colour. Better alternative is Bragg's aminos or sea salt.


b. Milk causes the body to produce mucus, especially in the gastro-intestinal tract. Cancer feeds on mucus. By cutting off milk and substituting with unsweetened soy milk, cancer cells will starved.

c. Cancer cells thrive in an acid environment. A meat-based diet is acidic and it is best to eat fish, and a little chicken rather than beef or pork. Meat also contains livestock antibiotics, growth hormones and parasites, which are all harmful, especially to people with cancer.

d. A diet made of 80% fresh vegetables and juice, whole grains, seeds, nuts and a little fruits help put the body into an alkaline environment. About 20% can be from cooked food including beans. Fresh vegetable juices provide live enzymes that are easily absorbed and reach down to cellular levels within 15 minutes t o nourish and enhance growth of healthy cells.

To obtain live enzymes for building healthy cells try and drink fresh vegetable juice (most vegetables including bean sprouts) and eat some raw vegetables 2 or 3 times a day. Enzymes are destroyed at temperatures of 104 degrees F (40 degrees C).

e. Avoid coffee, tea, and chocolate, which have high caffeine. Green tea is a better alternative and has cancer-fighting properties. Water--best to drink purified water, or filtered, to avoid known toxins and heavy metals in tap water. Distilled water is acidic, avoid it.

12. Meat protein is difficult to digest and requires a lot of digestive enzymes. Undigested meat remaining in the intestines will become putrified and leads to more toxic buildup.

13. Cancer cell walls have a tough protein covering. By refraining from or eating less meat it frees more enzymes to attack the protein walls of cancer cells and allows the body's killer cells to destroy the cancer cells.

14. Some supplements build up the immune system (IP6, Flor-ssence, Essiac, anti-oxidants, vitamins, minerals, EFAs etc.) to enable the body's own killer cells to destroy cancer cells. Other supplements like vitamin E are known to cause apoptosis, or programmed cell death, the body's normal method of disposing of damaged, unwanted, or unneeded cells.

15. Cancer is a disease of the mind, body, and spirit. A proactive and positive spirit will help the cancer warrior be a survivor.

Anger, unforgiving and bitterness put the body into a stressful and acidic environment. Learn to have a loving and forgiving spirit. Learn to relax and enjoy life.

16. Cancer cells cannot thrive in an oxygenated environment. Exercising daily, and deep breathing help to get more oxygen down to the cellular level. Oxygen therapy is another means employed to destroy cancer cells.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

raamaudio said:


> Choosing to dismiss thousands of years of knowledge and trusting oneself to the world of modern "medicine" and "food" production by mega corporations who do not have your best interest at heart is something I simply cannot fathom.
> 
> Posting a simplistic, programed response, bashing those that take the time to share something they have studied and found the truth about such practices, knowing they will probably suffer public ridicule for choosing to not live in the "Matrix", I find quite shocking on site a with what I thought would have more than a few intelligent and open minded members.
> 
> ...



Dammit Rick, that is so well said! I am learning a new lifestyle, one less dependent on refined sugars, too much meat, bad foods, etc. I have lots of motivation! 

People that trash talk cancer have never had it, or been affected by a close family member. They simply cannot wrap their heads around what a bad thing it is, what it FEELS like to actually be the one with cancer.

Facing one's mortality is a big step. I have cried, I have laughed, and I am still learning to deal. Worry is a constant background noise in my mind, but I choose to keep on moving forward, but there is not a day of my life yet, that I don't think about cancer.

Every time I see someone stuffing their face with a fast food burger, I see cancer.

Every time I see someone smoking a cig, I see cancer.

Every time I see my children growing up, I see cancer.

Beating cancer is a lifestyle. But I plan on beating it, so I can sit on a porch when I am old, watching my grown children and their children.


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

renal cell carcinoma,testicular tumour and breat malignancies are the one which have very good prognosis.
i operated a 24 year old boy with renal cell carcinoma 4 years ago .radical nephrectomy was done and patient was very diligent did 6 monthly follow up with oncologist .now it gives me great joy when he comes to me sometimes just to chat .he got married and now has a little baby boy.

as some one was saying that pharma companies are not finding cure for the malignancies.well we can find cure only after we find the cause .and for a number of malignancies we dont know the cause of these.medical research is going on in this field and that research has nothing to do with pharma companies.yes the pharma companies like to make money of things but that is only when we have a tangible thing to deal with.like there is a vaccine against cervical tumour in females but that will only negate the cancer caused by hpv virus not by other causes.
we definalty need to improve on our way of living and eating .this diy hobby and audio enthusiasm is what i do to releave the stress of a hectic surgeons life.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Rupinder said:


> we definalty need to improve on our way of living and eating .this diy hobby and audio enthusiasm is what i do to releave the stress of a hectic surgeons life.


I have utmost respect for you docs! I know my kidney doc has a warm place in my heart, I expect to be seeing him for a few years. I also have a close friend in MS that is an ER doc and he loves the challenge/adrenalin of not knowing what is going to walk through the door. Says he does not care to be tied to a practice and regulars.


----------



## RockBottom (Nov 6, 2012)

yes yes yes cancer sux. while i have not been afliced with this terible disease it has touched my family a lot recently. my ex wife of 20 years was diagnoced with lung cancer soon after our divorce 3 years ago. she won that battle only to find it spead to her brain and while fighting that it sperad to her spine. she lost the battle 2 weeks ago.

my girlfriend of 3 years was diagnosed with cronic myloid leukemia soon after us getting together. she is doing very well taking a chemo pill everyday for the rest of her life just to keep the leukemia at bay. it is rough some days

her mother was recently diagnosed with a growth that has matastisized her colon and liver together. chemo is shrinking it and hopefully it can be cut out soon.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Rock,
So sorry for your loss. Even though it was your ex there is always a sense of loss when someone dies of cancer.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------

